# Boardman Comp Fi vs Cube Access WLS Pro



## Leah (28 May 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm currently looking at two bikes and hoping to buy one in the next couple of weeks. I'm very much a noob, and so I just need a helping hand deciding between these two bikes.

I have tried both, both are a good fit, although I will need to change the handlebar on the Cube to the non oversized version as I found it uncomfortably wide, for a cost of around £30.

I am looking at buying it for trail riding, and the occasional road ride.

Both will cost near enough the same after some discount on the cube.

Specs -
Cube -
*Weight* Alu Superlite AMF 7005 Double Butted, WLS_Geometry
*Fork* Suntour Raidon Air 100mm, Remote_Lockout
*Headset* FSA No.10 semi-integrated
*Stem* Easton EA30 Oversized
*Handlebar* Easton EA30 Lowriser Oversized
*Grips* Cube Ergo
*Rear Derailleur* Shimano SLX RD-M662 Shadow 9-speed
*Front Derailleur* Shimano Alivio FD-M430, Top Swing 34,9mm, 9-speed
*Shifters* Shimano Alivio SL-M430, Rapidfire-Plus, 9-speed
*Brakes* Shimano BR-M445 hydr. discbrake(180/160mm)
*Crankset* Shimano FC-M430 44x32x22T, with BB-UN26
*Rims* RFR ZX24
*Front Hub* Shimano HB-RM66 Disc
*Rear Hub* Shimano FH-RM66 Disc
*Spokes* DT Swiss Industry 2.0
*Tyres* Schwalbe Rapid Rob Performance 2.25
*Innertubes* Impac SV14
*Pedals* Fasten Alu
*Saddle* Scape Natural Shape 0.2 WLS
*Seatpost* Easton EA30 31,6mm
*Seat Clamp* Scape Varioclose 34.9mm
*Weight* 13,1 kg

Boardman -
Frameset:


Size *SM, MD, LG,*
Colour *Pearl White*
Frame *Lightweight alloy triple butted, full smooth welding*
Fork *Suntour Epicon LOD, Air, 100mm, damping adjust, lock out*
Groupset:
Shifters *SRAM X5*
Front Mech *SRAM X5*
Rear Mech *SRAM X5*
Brakes *Avid Juicy 3*
Chainset *FSA Alpha Drive 44x32x22T*
Cassette *SRAM PG950*
Chain *KMC Z99*
Bottom Bracket *FSA Powerdrive*
Wheelset:
Rims *Alex DP20*
Hubs *Formula Disc*
Spokes *Stainless black*
Tyres *Continental MTN King 2.2*
Components:
Handlebars *cboardman*
Stem *cboardman*
Headset *FSA integrated*
Spacers *Alloy*
Seatpost *cboardman*
Saddle *cboardman Cro-mo rails women's specific*
Pedals *Wellgo flat alloy*

Weight* 
*27.7lbs*


----------



## Friz (29 May 2012)

Sure I'm biased but I'd say Cube all day, everyday. And don't discount the wide bars, they're all the rage nowadays.

Regardless of your final choice, enjoy.


----------



## veloman (30 May 2012)

+1 for wide bars, however they a so easy to cut down if you ever need to, five minutes with a junior hacksaw and the job is done.


----------



## smokeysmoo (30 May 2012)

Or you really want to swap the bars ask the shop if they will do it and let them keep the wide bars as payment. Tell them it's a deal breaker and if they do it you'll buy the bike from them.

You don't know if you don't ask


----------



## Leah (6 Jun 2012)

Well I went for the Cube, it should be here on Friday =D Will see how I get on with the bars, off to Sherwood pines on monday to try it out


----------



## Friz (7 Jun 2012)

Nice. Wear well....


----------

